# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Paraqitja e Rasave Te popujve Te Botes Dhe Kultura e Tyre

## fegi

Paraqitja e Rasave te Popujve Te Botes dhe kultura e Tyre

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272538049

----------


## fegi

Hunzakete Pasardhesite e Ushtarve Ilire,Nen Komanden e Aleksandrit te Madhe

MIDIS AFGANISTANIT DHE PAKISTANIT NJE POPULL ME FJALE SHQIPE

----------


## fegi

Hunezaket dhe
Vajza Kalashe

----------


## fegi

Foto 1.Femijete e Fisit Kalash 2.Grate e Fisit Kalash

----------


## fegi

Gruja nga Hundza.

[

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272572381
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272572381

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272612326
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272612326

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272612972

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272613315
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272613315

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272613625
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1272613625

----------


## fegi

HuNdzaket Jane te ndryshem nga Aziatiket (Fig.1)

Pamja e jashtme ika shty disa te besojn qe perputhete nga Aleksandri Madhe
(2)Qumshtin Munde te vihet gjithashtu ne Lkuren e Qengjite
Barinjet prodhjone qumshte dhe jogurte qe shesin ne tregje.Ne vere i percijellin kafshet ne fusha dhe kodra

3.Gjalpi sa me vjeter aqe ma kvalitet
Burri hundezak prodhon gjalpe ne nji ene druri
Hundezaket e qmojne shume gjalpin e vjeter,vjetersia e gjalpit te vjeter ka rendesi sa vete jeta e njeriut.

4.Gruja 100 vjeqare gatuan shpesh pete ose buke gruri te pjekur e kjo eshte pjesa me rendesishme e ushqimite
Buri i saj eshte 100 vjete dhe kujdeset per kopshtin me peme dhe kafshe

----------


## kiniku

Exaggerations of the longevity of the Hunza people have exploded because the British General reported that the Hunza people lived to a healthy old age. Some claims are now being made that the Hunzakuts lived 150 to 200 years of age. *These claims are pure nonsense.* The claim that the people lived to 110 years of age is also false. The thought of a Garden of Eden has many imaginations running wild. The following is a typical example of the wild myths being propagated.

"The Hunza of the title is a valley in the Himalayan foothills of northern Pakistan. The Hunza people are best known for their healthy diet and lifestyle that supposedly result in people living to the age of 150 and having an active sex life until the age of 200 — or something like that."

The health of the present-day Hunza is known for certain. The following is a present day observation.

"As someone who has lived and worked in the Hunza and Baltistan region of northern Pakistan for a decade, it is important to first debunk the myth that the Burushushki, Wakhi and Shina people of the Hunza region are blessed with the lives of Methusula. This was actually a myth which gained momentum when it was written up by Dr. Alexander Leaf, in the January 1973 issue of National Geographic magazine. There is absolutely no scientific validity to his claim. People of the Hunza suffer from malnutrition and nutrition deficiencies just as much as any other remote mountain region in SE Asia. Although the predominantly Ismaeli faith (branch of Shi-ite muslims) are progressive and relatively better off than most of their neighbours in nearby regions, they will all tell any visitor, that their life expectancy is around 50 - 60 years, just like any other region of northern Pakistan."

The Mir gave Renee Taylor the secret to the longevity claim of the Hunzakuts, but she totally missed the implication. He said,

"Age has nothing to do with the calendar." See page 51.

Taylor confirmed that the people did not look to be as old as they claimed.

"He looked about fifty, but he told me that he was about eighty." See page 60.

The True Health of the Hunza People. 

The Hunzakuts were not extremely healthy as many claim. *The Mir told Renee Taylor that the people were free of all diseases. This was not true.* The Hunzakuts were always disease ridden, *and the death rate was very high* as observed by John Clark 10 years before the arrival of Renee Taylor. Clark was met by hordes of sick people who were seeking medical attention in every village (oasis) he visited. He diagnosed many diseases and treated those whom he could help. The diseases he listed are:

Dysentery 

Ringworm 

Impetigo 

Cataracts 

Eye infections 

Tuberculosis 

Scurvy 

Malaria 

Ascariasis (worms) 

Leucoderma 

Staphylococcus 

Dental caries 

Soft teeth 

Goitre 

Bronchitis 

Sinusitis 

Chapped and bleeding hands 

Beriberi 

Influenza 

Pneumonia 

Infections 

Rheumatic knees of sub-clinical rickets 

*The myths, distortions, and lies about Hunza persist because many people jump on the bandwagon when they see a good scam for making money selling fraudulent books.* This fact applies to the story about Hunza. John Clark has been the only honest author to write about Hunza. He lived in Hunza for 20 months. Others only visited for a few days. It was very rare that a visitor would be allowed to stay as long as John Clark did, but that was in the days before Hunza because an attraction for foreigners. Other book authors only allowed to visit for a few days. The ruler of Hunza would not let people stay for any extended period like the opportunity given to John Clark, but he too was kicked out of Hunza after 20 long months. The Hunza people realized their fraudulent lies filled their pockets with money from the rich visitors willing to cross the palm of the hand with generous amounts of money for an interview or picture. Old people from Pakistan who were in their 80s or 90s moved to Hunza to pose for money while claiming to be 150 year of age or so. Scammers are making money on both ends, the people of Hunza and the foreign book writers.

----------


## fegi

Kalashet  ne vitin 1981

----------


## fegi

Vajza kalashe 1981

----------


## fegi

Grua Kalash viti 1968

----------


## fegi

Tvo horsed warior honores the memoryof rich Kafir.Relatives raised the statue a year after his burial.Only the Kalash Kafires make effigies in this region;their Moslem neighbors frown on the carving of images.The art has all but  vanished in recent yares with the conversion of  many tribesmen to islam

----------


## fegi

Pune e Veshtire   ( Hundeza)
 Kjo Oaze pjellore eshte nje nga rezulltatet e brezit qe veshin qdo pellemb te tokes dhe qdo pike  e ujit ka qene shfrytezuar ne shkalle me te larte

----------


## fegi

Kembime itelektuale (Hundza)
Arsimimi pereciptohet ose nenekuptohet si i veshtir,sepse femijet mesojne qe te dy lendet gjuhen angleze dhe shkence

----------


## fegi



----------


## fegi

Burushaski Song-Kenge e burrave

----------

